# What happened to my shorewall?  I can no longer reach apache

## CptanPanic

Hello,

Here is the problem, this is a server I have at home, which is running gentoo.  The other day I could not reach apache from the outside, so I tried to fix it by restarting computer, upgrading apache, upgrading shorewall, but nothing helped.  I can reach apache if I do "shorewall clear", but with it active it doesn't work.  Now what is most confusing is I did not change anything.  So here is what I have done, I ran tcpdump to make sure packets are reaching server which they are.  There is no shorewall items in logfile to show block.  I then did shorewall dump, which shows the iptables counts.  The thing that looks funny is the packets are going to net2loc and eth1_fwd, instead of net2fw and eth1_in.  Below is my shorewall.dump

Thanks,

CP

```

Shorewall-3.0.6 Dump at mail - Wed Jun 14 20:15:07 EDT 2006

Counters reset Wed Jun 14 19:59:57 EDT 2006

Chain INPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

   95  6555 ACCEPT     all  --  lo     *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

 1685  115K eth0_in    all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    3   120 eth1_in    all  --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 Reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:INPUT:REJECT:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 eth0_fwd   all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    6   288 eth1_fwd   all  --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 Reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:FORWARD:REJECT:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain OUTPUT (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

   95  6555 ACCEPT     all  --  *      lo      0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68 

    0     0 fw2all     all  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

 2042  435K fw2all     all  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain Drop (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 reject     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:113 

    0     0 dropBcast  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3 code 4 

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11 

    0     0 dropInvalid  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 135,445 

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:137:139 

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpts:1024:65535 

    0     0 DROP       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 135,139,445 

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900 

    0     0 dropNotSyn  tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:53 

Chain Reject (3 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 reject     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:113 

    0     0 dropBcast  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 3 code 4 

    0     0 ACCEPT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           icmp type 11 

    0     0 dropInvalid  all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 reject     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 135,445 

    0     0 reject     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:137:139 

    0     0 reject     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:137 dpts:1024:65535 

    0     0 reject     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 135,139,445 

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1900 

    0     0 dropNotSyn  tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp spt:53 

Chain all2all (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

    0     0 Reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:all2all:REJECT:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 reject     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain dropBcast (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = broadcast 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = multicast 

Chain dropInvalid (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID 

Chain dropNotSyn (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DROP       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp flags:!0x16/0x02 

Chain dynamic (4 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain eth0_fwd (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 dynamic    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW 

    0     0 loc2all    all  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain eth0_in (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    8   857 dynamic    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW 

 1685  115K loc2all    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain eth1_fwd (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    6   288 dynamic    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW 

    6   288 net2loc    all  --  *      eth0    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain eth1_in (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 dynamic    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state INVALID,NEW 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:67:68 

    3   120 net2fw     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain fw2all (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 1962  400K ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

   80 34766 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain loc2all (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 1677  114K ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

    8   857 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain net2all (2 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

    0     0 Drop       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:net2all:DROP:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain net2fw (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    3   120 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:22 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:443 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:80 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:1214 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:4662:7000 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:25 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1214 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:4662:7000 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 80,443 

    0     0 net2all    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain net2loc (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 ACCEPT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           state RELATED,ESTABLISHED 

    0     0 ACCEPT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            10.0.0.147          udp dpt:8602 

    0     0 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            10.0.0.147          tcp dpt:8602 

    6   288 ACCEPT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            10.0.0.133          multiport dports 28910,29900,29901,29920,80,443 

    0     0 net2all    all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain reject (9 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = broadcast 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           PKTTYPE = multicast 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 REJECT     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with tcp-reset 

    0     0 REJECT     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable 

    0     0 REJECT     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-unreachable 

    0     0 REJECT     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-host-prohibited 

Chain shorewall (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain smurfs (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       10.0.0.255           0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       255.255.255.255      0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 ULOG       all  --  *      *       224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0           ULOG copy_range 0 nlgroup 1 prefix `Shorewall:smurfs:DROP:' queue_threshold 1 

    0     0 DROP       all  --  *      *       224.0.0.0/4          0.0.0.0/0           

Jun 14 18:02:24 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=69.59.248.166 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=200 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=59365 CE DF PROTO=UDP SPT=12760 DPT=65535 LEN=180 

Jun 14 18:11:33 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=2106 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:15:32 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=68.167.220.157 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=404 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=113 ID=4233 PROTO=UDP SPT=3965 DPT=1434 LEN=384 

Jun 14 18:18:24 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=30890 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:25:16 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=64663 CE PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:38:56 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=6183 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:45:47 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=42298 CE PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:52:40 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=11894 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 18:59:33 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=42932 CE PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:01:09 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=24.69.78.164 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=64 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=3728 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1807 DPT=1433 SEQ=3075086881 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 SYN URGP=0 

Jun 14 19:01:12 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=24.69.78.164 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=64 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=32 ID=5189 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1807 DPT=1433 SEQ=3075086881 ACK=0 WINDOW=53760 SYN URGP=0 

Jun 14 19:05:01 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=24.47.117.10 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=92 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=112 ID=38672 CE PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0 ID=512 SEQ=2563 

Jun 14 19:06:21 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=6085 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:13:12 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=34314 CE PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:20:04 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=3122 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:26:55 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=37271 CE PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:33:46 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=220.131.32.141 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=53 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=42 ID=6941 PROTO=UDP SPT=16830 DPT=2871 LEN=33 

Jun 14 19:35:37 net2all:DROP: IN=eth1 OUT= SRC=219.77.14.40 DST=24.50.9.11 LEN=64 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=109 ID=23873 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3902 DPT=9898 SEQ=478411668 ACK=0 WINDOW=328 SYN URGP=0 

Jun 14 20:00:04 FORWARD:REJECT: IN=eth0 OUT=eth0 SRC=10.0.0.143 DST=10.0.0.133 LEN=48 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=5263 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1090 DPT=80 SEQ=1964856553 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 SYN URGP=0 

Jun 14 20:00:04 FORWARD:REJECT: IN=eth0 OUT=eth0 SRC=10.0.0.143 DST=10.0.0.133 LEN=48 TOS=00 PREC=0x00 TTL=127 ID=5264 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=1090 DPT=80 SEQ=1964856553 ACK=0 WINDOW=65535 SYN URGP=0 

NAT Table

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 203 packets, 75933 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    5   240 net_dnat   all  --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 42 packets, 3285 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 eth1_masq  all  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain eth1_masq (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 MASQUERADE  all  --  *      *       10.0.0.0/24          0.0.0.0/0           

Chain net_dnat (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    0     0 DNAT       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:8602 to:10.0.0.147 

    0     0 DNAT       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:8602 to:10.0.0.147 

    5   240 DNAT       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           multiport dports 28910,29900,29901,29920,80,443 to:10.0.0.133 

Mangle Table

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 3812 packets, 341K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 3777  339K tcpre      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 3639 packets, 267K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 15 packets, 720 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

   15   720 tcfor      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 8592K packets, 4562M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 4042  799K tcout      all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 4130 packets, 810K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 4061  801K tcpost     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           

Chain tcfor (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain tcout (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain tcpost (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain tcpre (1 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

udp      17 130 src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=1031 dport=53 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=53 dport=1031 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 39 SYN_SENT src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.108 sport=1104 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=80 dport=1104 use=1 

tcp      6 330219 ESTABLISHED src=82.65.174.190 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4772 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=82.65.174.190 sport=6882 dport=4772 use=1 

tcp      6 338749 ESTABLISHED src=83.19.95.34 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51600 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=83.19.95.34 sport=80 dport=51600 use=1 

tcp      6 429766 ESTABLISHED src=64.231.35.193 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=64745 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=64.231.35.193 sport=6882 dport=64745 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 338747 ESTABLISHED src=83.19.95.34 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51602 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=83.19.95.34 sport=80 dport=51602 use=1 

tcp      6 338748 ESTABLISHED src=83.19.95.34 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51603 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=83.19.95.34 sport=80 dport=51603 use=1 

tcp      6 338747 ESTABLISHED src=83.19.95.34 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51601 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=83.19.95.34 sport=80 dport=51601 use=1 

tcp      6 429705 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=66.172.60.128 sport=40035 dport=4661 src=66.172.60.128 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4661 dport=40035 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 429760 ESTABLISHED src=83.17.9.230 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=2353 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=83.17.9.230 sport=6882 dport=2353 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 431910 ESTABLISHED src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=1030 dport=139 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=139 dport=1030 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 429572 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=72.51.38.143 sport=39447 dport=10652 src=72.51.38.143 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=10652 dport=39447 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 431881 ESTABLISHED src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=1096 dport=22 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=22 dport=1096 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 319063 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=128.192.61.133 sport=33298 dport=8000 src=128.192.61.133 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=8000 dport=33298 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 321712 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=200.68.215.123 sport=35747 dport=6881 src=200.68.215.123 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=6881 dport=35747 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 357044 ESTABLISHED src=132.106.18.51 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=1611 dport=6882 [UNREPLIED] src=24.50.9.11 dst=132.106.18.51 sport=6882 dport=1611 use=1 

tcp      6 377932 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=80.223.236.67 sport=6882 dport=4462 [UNREPLIED] src=80.223.236.67 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4462 dport=6882 use=1 

tcp      6 429787 ESTABLISHED src=82.22.65.146 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=1342 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=82.22.65.146 sport=6882 dport=1342 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 431919 ESTABLISHED src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=1095 dport=22 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=22 dport=1095 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 338749 ESTABLISHED src=83.19.95.34 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51599 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=83.19.95.34 sport=80 dport=51599 use=1 

tcp      6 429781 ESTABLISHED src=210.194.92.116 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=53210 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=210.194.92.116 sport=6882 dport=53210 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 431985 ESTABLISHED src=10.0.0.143 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=1057 dport=22 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.143 sport=22 dport=1057 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 381188 ESTABLISHED src=132.106.18.51 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=3540 dport=6882 [UNREPLIED] src=24.50.9.11 dst=132.106.18.51 sport=6882 dport=3540 use=1 

tcp      6 343876 ESTABLISHED src=157.22.35.24 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51909 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=157.22.35.24 sport=80 dport=51909 use=1 

tcp      6 429666 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=209.204.61.124 sport=39630 dport=4000 src=209.204.61.124 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4000 dport=39630 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 429765 ESTABLISHED src=201.242.80.84 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=1719 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=201.242.80.84 sport=6882 dport=1719 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 326430 ESTABLISHED src=132.106.18.51 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=1932 dport=6882 [UNREPLIED] src=24.50.9.11 dst=132.106.18.51 sport=6882 dport=1932 use=1 

tcp      6 422522 ESTABLISHED src=132.106.18.51 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=1657 dport=6882 [UNREPLIED] src=24.50.9.11 dst=132.106.18.51 sport=6882 dport=1657 use=1 

tcp      6 324681 ESTABLISHED src=88.107.47.157 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=2622 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=88.107.47.157 sport=6882 dport=2622 use=1 

tcp      6 429772 ESTABLISHED src=71.103.90.141 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4157 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=71.103.90.141 sport=6882 dport=4157 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 429784 ESTABLISHED src=200.118.92.101 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=3760 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=200.118.92.101 sport=6882 dport=3760 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 362435 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=218.25.31.63 sport=4662 dport=3538 [UNREPLIED] src=218.25.31.63 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=3538 dport=4662 use=1 

tcp      6 429684 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=72.51.37.237 sport=43354 dport=8899 src=72.51.37.237 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=8899 dport=43354 [ASSURED] use=1 

udp      17 87 src=10.0.0.81 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=2881 dport=53 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.81 sport=53 dport=2881 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 318646 ESTABLISHED src=85.160.233.206 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=2891 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=85.160.233.206 sport=6882 dport=2891 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 425762 ESTABLISHED src=132.106.18.51 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=3134 dport=6882 [UNREPLIED] src=24.50.9.11 dst=132.106.18.51 sport=6882 dport=3134 use=1 

tcp      6 331024 ESTABLISHED src=24.50.9.11 dst=200.68.215.123 sport=43997 dport=6881 src=200.68.215.123 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=6881 dport=43997 [ASSURED] use=1 

tcp      6 429771 ESTABLISHED src=71.103.90.141 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=4511 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=71.103.90.141 sport=6882 dport=4511 [ASSURED] use=1 

udp      17 29 src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=34592 dport=53 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.1 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=53 dport=34592 use=1 

tcp      6 343877 ESTABLISHED src=157.22.35.24 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=51910 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=10.0.0.133 dst=157.22.35.24 sport=80 dport=51910 use=1 

tcp      6 429767 ESTABLISHED src=82.173.188.124 dst=24.50.9.11 sport=2503 dport=6882 src=24.50.9.11 dst=82.173.188.124 sport=6882 dport=2503 [ASSURED] use=1 

IP Configuration

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:40:63:d4:f7:b6 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.0.0.1/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth0

3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,NOTRAILERS,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:20:78:e0:fb:de brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 10.0.0.108/24 brd 10.0.0.255 scope global eth1

IP Stats

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    RX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped overrun mcast   

    3066213    8053     0       0       0       0      

    TX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped carrier collsns 

    3066213    8053     0       0       0       0      

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:40:63:d4:f7:b6 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    RX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped overrun mcast   

    412292930  2100771  0       0       0       0      

    TX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped carrier collsns 

    272728387  3458969  0       0       0       0      

3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,PROMISC,NOTRAILERS,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:20:78:e0:fb:de brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    RX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped overrun mcast   

    1666097225 10844747 0       0       0       0      

    TX: bytes  packets  errors  dropped carrier collsns 

    484063545  5950520  192     0       192     0      

/proc

   /proc/version = Linux version 2.4.25-epia1 (root@mail) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #5 Sun Jul 4 21:35:34 EDT 2004

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/proxy_arp = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/arp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/rp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/log_martians = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/default/proxy_arp = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/default/arp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/default/rp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/default/log_martians = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/proxy_arp = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/arp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/rp_filter = 1

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/log_martians = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/proxy_arp = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/arp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/rp_filter = 1

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/log_martians = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/lo/proxy_arp = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/lo/arp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/lo/rp_filter = 0

   /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/lo/log_martians = 0

Routing Table

10.0.0.1 dev eth1  scope link 

10.0.0.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.1 

10.0.0.0/24 dev eth1  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.0.108 

127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 dev lo  scope link 

ARP

? (10.0.0.81) at 00:14:BF:99:31:C5 [ether] on eth0

? (10.0.0.143) at 00:13:72:D2:BF:6E [ether] on eth0

Modules

iptable_mangle          2168   1  (autoclean)

ipt_ULOG                3592   8 

ipt_ttl                  600   0  (unused)

ipt_TOS                 1048   0  (unused)

ipt_tos                  472   0  (unused)

ipt_TCPMSS              2392   0  (unused)

ipt_tcpmss               760   0  (unused)

ipt_state                536  11 

ipt_REJECT              3480   4 

ipt_REDIRECT             792   0  (unused)

ipt_recent              8004   0 

ipt_pkttype              472   4 

ipt_owner               1400   0 

ipt_multiport            664   7 

ipt_MASQUERADE          1400   1 

ipt_MARK                 760   0  (unused)

ipt_mark                 472   0  (unused)

ipt_mac                  664   0  (unused)

ipt_LOG                 3448   0  (unused)

ipt_limit                888   0  (unused)

ipt_length               504   0  (unused)

ipt_helper               696   0  (unused)

ipt_esp                  632   0  (unused)

ipt_ECN                 1784   0  (unused)

ipt_ecn                  888   0  (unused)

ipt_DSCP                1048   0  (unused)

ipt_dscp                 504   0  (unused)

ipt_conntrack           1080   0 

ipt_ah                   632   0  (unused)

iptable_nat            16526   1  [ipt_REDIRECT ipt_MASQUERADE]

ip_conntrack           20612   0  [ipt_state ipt_REDIRECT ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_helper ipt_conntrack iptable_nat]

iptable_filter          1740   1 

ip_tables              12832  33  [iptable_mangle ipt_ULOG ipt_ttl ipt_TOS ipt_tos ipt_TCPMSS ipt_tcpmss ipt_state ipt_REJECT ipt_REDIRECT ipt_recent ipt_pkttype ipt_owner ipt_multiport ipt_MASQUERADE ipt_MARK ipt_mark ipt_mac ipt_LOG ipt_limit ipt_length ipt_helper ipt_esp ipt_ECN ipt_ecn ipt_DSCP ipt_dscp ipt_conntrack ipt_ah iptable_nat iptable_filter]

Shorewall has detected the following iptables/netfilter capabilities:

   NAT: Available

   Packet Mangling: Available

   Multi-port Match: Available

   Extended Multi-port Match: Not available

   Connection Tracking Match: Available

   Packet Type Match: Available

   Policy Match: Not available

   Physdev Match: Not available

   IP range Match: Not available

   Recent Match: Available

   Owner Match: Available

   Ipset Match: Not available

   CONNMARK Target: Not available

   Connmark Match: Not available

   Raw Table: Not available

   CLASSIFY Target: Not available

Traffic Control

Traffic Filters

```

----------

